# best 4" dust collection hose on amazon?



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey everyone. I have a birthday coming up and family wants to know what to get me. They would prefer to buy on Amazon is all. I really need more/better DC. I have a 4-inch setup currently. I plan to upgrade to 6" in the future, but I can always reuse the 4" hose, so I thought I'd go that route as I'm still getting my DC established.

Just looking for a quick recommendation on the best 4" dust collection hose I can get on amazon because I've read that all dust collection hoses are not created equal.

Is there a kit with some blast gates you'd recommend, or individual ones for that matter too?

Thanks.


----------



## bgilb (Jan 9, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-70143-20-Foot-Flexible-Collection/dp/B00LPOR42M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1548351221&sr=8-3&keywords=4%22+flexible+hose

I bought this one about a week ago and like it. The hose is very flexible and seems sturdy.The length is kind of tricky because the hose wants to recoil back together. So without stretching it it's maybe 10 feet, and if I stretch it a lot I get maybe 15-18 feet.

I bought the hose/blase gate kit from HF and it was garbage. The hoses are completely inflexible.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Most people shopping for a flexible dust hose look for two things. Those are durability and flexibility. I think there is a third criterion that is more important than either of these and it is seldom even mentioned. That is the smoothness of the inside of the hose. Flexible hoses are much, much less efficient than solid pipe at moving air because of the rough inner surface of the pipe. Some designs are much worse than others and the really stretchy and flexible hoses are the worst of all. For this reason, I would avoid a product that says it is super flexible. Unfortunately, the product descriptions almost never talk about the smoothness of the pipe interior.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

No matter where you get your hose, I would recommend the heavier hose since it is smoother on the inside and less likely to compress or collapse. Peachtree hose is really good.

Better yet, get some PVC sewer pipe for the main runs and use the least amount of hose you can.

As for blast gates, there is a metal blast gate that has a slide with a hole on one end and a solid pancake on the other. The design means the slot doesn't get packed full of sawdust since there isn't a corner.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok thanks guys. Looks like urethane is usually the recommended hose material. What are your thoughts on flex PVC hose, reliability wise (like bgilb recommends)?

For perspective, I have my DC crammed in a corner directly behind my table saw. I have a single 10ft flex hose going to the router table (more like 6ft without severe stretching). I just picked up a shark guard with 4in port so I need something long enough to connect that, and plans to rebuild my TS this summer, part of which includes adding a box with DC for under the table too. My band saw is furthest away, about 10 ft, but that may end up with a couple 4" connections too. Everything is pretty cramped so I'm still sorting through how to run a main, or if I can at all, with solid PVC pipe. Eventually, if I do, I'll still need some flex to connect it to my tools, so this won't be wasted, even if I switch to a 6" main.

The hose I have right now is the harbor freight one, the clear one that's only available online, and it has been great except for the length issue (which may just be an intrinsic problem with flex hose).


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a single 10' PVC flex hose I bought from Woodcraft a couple years ago on my portable DC. I have it setup where it will easily stretch to my bandsaw and router table from where the DC lives. I have to move the DC a few feet when I use the planer or jointer. The hose works well for me. Like others said, the thicker the wall the better. I find that, like you, I can't really stretch it 10' unless I'm really gonna tighten a hose clamp down on it. The thick PVC is probably less flexible than a thinner Urethane but I'm okay with that because it should also give better flow.

I intend to add a panel to the back of my table saw as well with a DC port. I know you have the same table saw so please post your solution when you get around to it )


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I have bought two brands.

Powertec:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XKMP1YX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use this brand for the table saw main dust collection and for my jointer & planner
It's stiff (especially when it's cold). I have had these in service for a year with no issues.

And most recently this one:

Ultra-Flex:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M3Y1WTT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This one is very soft and light weight. I use it for the Shark Guard on top of the table saw. It slinkys up a little when a load is put on it but it works well on a saw guard because it is so light weight. It stays flexible when cold. I think I would classify it as "light duty" and that is how I am using it. Time will tell how this brand holds up.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Awesome. That Powertec one looks similar to the HF hose I currently have. Interesting there were two recommendations for the Peachtree one - Earl says it's the best and fivecodys says it might be cheap. I think I might go this direction though because it sounds like a great fit for the shark guard. I've already found it needs to come off and put back on frequently, so the ability to move out of the way easily sounds nice (plus it won't torque the guard while it's on).


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> I intend to add a panel to the back of my table saw as well with a DC port. I know you have the same table saw so please post your solution when you get around to it )
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh don't worry, I'll post it. I'm still undecided, but thinking something like this: https://www.finewoodworking.com/2009/05/01/dust-proof-any-tablesaw


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

For the 4" dust collection hoses, I've found the ShopVac brand to be one of the more flexible hoses. I've bought some different brands, after getting them to the shop and opening up the box, finding stiff hoses frustrating.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ...
> Oh don t worry, I ll post it. I m still undecided, but thinking something like this: https://www.finewoodworking.com/2009/05/01/dust-proof-any-tablesaw
> 
> - jamsomito


Interesting. My saw is on a cart I built with storage below that I'd rather not encroach on. My general thought is just a panel cut around the motor mount and belt to close the back up with a dust port installed on it. I think the area under the table and around the tilt and elevation wheels is enough to provide inflow air. I could be wrong though.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, lots of people seem to be happy with that setup. If you get to it first, you gotta post it now too


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> For the 4" dust collection hoses, I ve found the ShopVac brand to be one of the more flexible hoses. I ve bought some different brands, after getting them to the shop and opening up the box, finding stiff hoses frustrating.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Hmm, didn't know Shop Vac makes a 4" hose. I'll have to look into it. I have a Shop Vac brand… shop vac, and it's been ok. Plenty of power for a dust deputy and various attachments.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll definitely post if I beat you to it. I wouldn't hold my breath though ;-)


----------

